# Speaking of grullas....have a question. Color gurus needed.



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Nvm..I think I found my answer:

http://www.grullablue.com/colors/foalcolors/brown_dun/brown_dun_9months.jpg

FOAL COLORS: Photos of newborn foals to help identify color

and yet:

http://www.grullablue.com/colors/foalcolors.htm#grullo

Nvm..I am still confused..lol!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm still talking to myself it seems. But found something that looks exactly like him. So from what I'm reading..my Lillie was a bay dun...and he is...<drum roll> a brown dun.

Dun Central Station - Brown/Bay Dun Colors & Markings


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wish I could help you out but I will mention again how gorgeous he is .


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Well if he doesn't you can send him to Michigan  I'm looking for a dun colt or filly to start working with right now with no luck.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Cute little guy. He looks dun though. On my phone the dam looks bay or possibly dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Dun no matter what! (I was so dissapointed when my filly didn't keep her stripe ha ha although i had a very good feeling she wouldn't. Still a gorgeous girl) You'll just have to wait & see. Will be exciting! 
Alot of the time people mistake a horse that is actually grulla for something else because their shades vary so much & alot of them change color during the year.
Right now he looks like a dun but you're right, his face looks like it will be rather dark which is a grulla characteristic that the faces are quite black.


----------



## sswtness75 (Oct 6, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Alot of the time people mistake a horse that is actually grulla for something else because their shades vary so much & alot of them change color during the year.


I disagree. Most of the time people make the mistake of calling a dun a grulla. I have a friend with a black on the face, dorsal, primitive markings on the legs, so on and so forth... He is a dun, not a grulla. It takes more than a black face to make a grulla.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, the brown dun discription fits him to a tee. But it will definately be fun to watch him as he matures.

Smrobs. You would LOVE his personality. He takes his time and thinks about things, but once he's figured it out, he's like ok...and then takes it all in stride. He's just now decided that I'm ok to be with him. He has finally started looking for me; walking up to me, nickering to me, and in general accepting my presence. I think I'm gonna LOVE him.

The other day I was going to take him on a stroll down the driveway and back. I get to the end of the drive way (about 1/2 mile from the house) and I realize that I had gotten so busy with him that I'd left the water on for the calves. I didn't want it to run over, so I asked him to trot, and he trotted all the way home with me. Of course, back at the barn I was weezing like a crazy person. It sucks to be that out of shape, lol! Wasn't fair. He wasn't even breathing heavily.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

mliponoga said:


> Well if he doesn't you can send him to Michigan  I'm looking for a dun colt or filly to start working with right now with no luck.


Aww..think he's going to be a keeper. I'm just in love with him too much.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

He's adorable either way. He sounds like a good boy. Definitely a keeper. 

Most horses shed out darker when they first start out. Makes it difficult at first. 

I miss being around foals. I have tons and tons is pictures of grullas as foals. Most are a buff color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, gotta love that lightbulb moment when they realize 'okay, maybe the human isn't a horse eating monster'.

Don't feel bad, I'm out of shape too. I am incredibly lazy by nature and if there is something with 4 legs and a saddle anywhere close, I won't even walk 30 feet. I'll get on and ride those 5 strides LOL.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


> He's adorable either way. He sounds like a good boy. Definitely a keeper.
> 
> Most horses shed out darker when they first start out. Makes it difficult at first.
> 
> ...


You should definately share pics!! Would love to see 'em!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> LOL, gotta love that lightbulb moment when they realize 'okay, maybe the human isn't a horse eating monster'.
> 
> Don't feel bad, I'm out of shape too. I am incredibly lazy by nature and if there is something with 4 legs and a saddle anywhere close, I won't even walk 30 feet. I'll get on and ride those 5 strides LOL.


Hopefully that will be me at some point next year.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok I can post some this evening after work. You asked for it though lol By saying lots and lots we are talking thousands of pictures. I spent lotsssss of time at the ranch when I picked my filly out. It.was fifteen minutes from my work. I was a regular fixture of the place. I halter broke my filly in a eighty acre pasture with over fourty curious fur balls hanging around lol Definitely my kind of place to be. Horses and cows nothing better lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maggiesshowjumping (Jan 3, 2013)

your horse does have the dun gene. the base color may change slightly but he is dun and will be dun.
here is a website that may help: Color Calculator
i believe your horse will be a light bay dun... which is pretty much what it is now, he may darken though. 
hope it helps


----------



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't believe so. Looks like a dun to me!


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Plains Drifter said:


> I'm wondering if my colt Chase has any chance of shedding out to a grulla. I would have said no, until today.
> 
> This is his grandsire (grulla):
> 
> ...


Looks exactly like our baby out of a black grulla mare crossed with a chestnut. They're telling us ours is called a Dunskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

